# SRAM Red or Ultegra?



## mrfizzed (Aug 27, 2011)

Any thoughts on the two groups? Might be getting a bike and pondering the money difference to go to sram red. have heard some things on my own like....
sram red is definitelly lighter but is not as durable
ultegra takes al lot the durability of the 105 group which supposedly is a staple but is lighter
ultegra is obviously shimano and a lot of people (including my lbs) swear by it because it has "just been around forever"

what are some of your experiences?


----------



## DrSmile (Jul 22, 2006)

Or... you could get Campy Chorus, ride with an extra gear in the arsenal, and have something that doesn't look like a transformer.

YMMV. Literally.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

Easily Red.


----------



## mrfizzed (Aug 27, 2011)

the red grouped bike has a stiffer lighter frame and better wheels as well as the red over ultegra but is also $1100 more. worth it?


----------



## jne3 (Sep 14, 2011)

mrfizzed said:


> the red grouped bike has a stiffer lighter frame and better wheels as well as the red over ultegra but is also $1100 more. worth it?


I have 2 road bikes, one with 2011 Red and one with 6500 Ultegra (about 5 years old). To be honest, I actually prefer the Ultegra shifting. Not by much, they're both great. For me, it would be a question of whether the frame and wheels are worth the $1100.


----------



## nOOky (Mar 20, 2009)

Comparing the two groups on the same frame and wheels is one thing, on two completely different bikes makes the choice easier. Just buy the bike you find rides the best to you and decide if the extra money is worth it


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

damn there have been tons of threads about this...you have to try the different brands yourself to know what you'll like. you really can't rely on the opinions of random strangers on the internet. obviously some will like shimano, some will like sram. some will be pretty neutral. some will get downright violent about their brand being the best. none of this matters to you at all. go to a shop and try the different brands and you'll probably come up w/ a favorite.


----------



## old'n'slow (Sep 4, 2007)

cxwrench said:


> damn there have been tons of threads about this...you have to try the different brands yourself to know what you'll like. you really can't rely on the opinions of random strangers on the internet. obviously some will like shimano, some will like sram. some will be pretty neutral. some will get downright violent about their brand being the best. none of this matters to you at all. go to a shop and try the different brands and you'll probably come up w/ a favorite.


Great advice! Without riding either, you might as well flip a coin to decide...


----------



## Camilo (Jun 23, 2007)

jne3 said:


> I have 2 road bikes, one with 2011 Red and one with 6500 Ultegra (about 5 years old). To be honest, I actually prefer the Ultegra shifting. Not by much, they're both great. For me, it would be a question of whether the frame and wheels are worth the $1100.


Same here: Ultegra 6503 on my cross/commuter, 2011 Red on my prima-donna carbon fiber road bike. Both are great and fully functional. I happen to believe the Ultegra's front shifting is better, but not because of anything other than the triple, with its smaller jumps is naturally smoother than the Red's compact double. Rear shifting is just perfect with both. 

I prefer the Sram levers feel and shape under my hands and the way they fit on my preferred handlebars. I do like the double tap shifting and the way the shift paddles can hinge into the bars when I'm using them. But I never have had any serious issue with Shimano's design, other than that series (6500) really doesn't fit my hands and bars as well as the Red.

So, really, it all comes to fit and preference as to whether a person likes the Sram shape and hood shape and angle vs. Shimano and whether the user has a strong preference for the shifting mechanism/design.

But if it were me (and this is how I actually decided): why not just try something new? Sram has an excellent reputation and of course so do Campy and Shimano. Why not just try something different - you can't go wrong, and life's too short to not do that! I really doubt you'll "hate" any of these options, even if you go with Microshift!


----------



## Ppopp (Jun 20, 2011)

I can only imagine how many races Tom Boonen could have won this year if Red didn't have durability problems. ;-)

Seriously, there are no durability problems with SRAM products, but they are egonomically different than Shimano. You should ride both and see what feels better to you. I've become a SRAM fan myself.

BTW, is it the new (2013) Red group that you are referring to? In any event, Red occupies a higher place in the market than Ultegra, so you should expect a comparable Red bike to be more expensive than Ultegra. The SRAM Force group, which I ride, is most comparable in price point to Ultegra.


----------



## mtnbikerfred (Jan 2, 2008)

I thought I'd like the double-tap shifting better than STI, but in the real world, it didn't work quite the way I thought it would. Ultegra just works SO well, doesn't weigh as much as 105, or cost as much as Dura ace. 11 speed will be coming down the pike, as well as Di2, and I'm sure SRAM will be making an electronic groupo soon enough, so don;t worry too much about it. You'll have plenty of excuses to upgrade later.


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

I have two Shimano Ultegra bikes and a SRAM Red bike. I feel either Shimano or SRAM work great and would be satisfied with either, though I do prefer the double tap shifting of SRAM. Next bike will probably be with the new RED...or if I'm feeling really flush, maybe the new 11sp DA Di2.


----------



## Bullvine (Sep 9, 2009)

price wise Red vs Ultegra have you considered Ultegra Di2 ?


----------



## roadie01 (Apr 13, 2010)

I have riden Ultegra 6700, DA 7800, and 2011 Red. I have to say I much prefer the lever feel of Sram Red over the 6700 Ultegra. The Ultegra feels chunky and it's profile created pressure points on my hands severe enough to cause numb hands. Which is no bueno 80 miles into a 200 mile ride. 

I loved my DA 7800, the fit and finish was excellent and probably only second to that of Campy Chorus. When it was time to replace my bike I did consider making the jump to the Italy but decided to stick with Japan and went with Sram Red. The best analogy I've heard comparing the three would be; Sram is like a Ford Mustang GT, it gets the job done very well but is not as refined. DA is more akin to an Nissan 300Z, the fit and finish is very good and the performance is definately there. Then there is Campy, this is the Ferrari of component groups, it is second to none in fit and finish, but you have to have Campy specific tools, there is more history, and some could argue you're just flaunting the heft of your wallet. 

When all the dust settles though I would have to say in my professional opinion as an ex LBS mechanic and general bike geek. They are all great groups and since you are not paid to ride a specific brand, get the one you like the best and that fits with in your budget.


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

cxwrench said:


> damn there have been tons of threads about this...you have to try the different brands yourself to know what you'll like. you really can't rely on the opinions of random strangers on the internet. obviously some will like shimano, some will like sram. some will be pretty neutral. some will get downright violent about their brand being the best. none of this matters to you at all. go to a shop and try the different brands and you'll probably come up w/ a favorite.


This pretty much sums it up.
OP: Do you like a luxury sedan or a sport car? You need to "drive" both and draw your own conclusions. Both Ultegra and Red are solid groupsets.

If you're asking what I would choose, the answer is DEFINITELY and UNEQUIVOCALLY Red! If I couldn't affort it, I would go with Force or Rival before Ultegra. I just like SRAM. Now if we were comparing Ultegra Di2 and SRAM Red, it would be a tougher decision to make but I would probably still go with Red.


----------



## aclinjury (Sep 12, 2011)

Why don't you list the specifics of the 2 bikes.
What are the frames? components on each frame? wheelset on each frame?
And your weight?

When someone says a frame is "lighter & stiffer"... I tend to shrug at it.


----------



## easyridernyc (Jan 10, 2008)

probably red but dont sell utlegra short

tad more durable and tough i would think. and pound for pound probably a better value. i agree it might depend on the overall set up...


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

mrfizzed said:


> Any thoughts on the two groups? Might be getting a bike and pondering the money difference to go to sram red. have heard some things on my own like....
> sram red is definitelly lighter but is not as durable
> ultegra takes al lot the durability of the 105 group which supposedly is a staple but is lighter
> ultegra is obviously shimano and a lot of people (including my lbs) swear by it because it has "just been around forever"
> ...


I love the Sram Red.Tried Ultegra, it was nice, but did not feel as smooth. Give the double tap system a try, once you get used to it, a ride or two, you will most likely like it.


----------



## dcorn (Sep 1, 2011)

I had ultegra 6600 on my old bike for about a year. Got used to it and liked it a lot. New bike has Sram Red on it and the ergonomics are great. Shifting is very fast and crisp, just took me a bit to get used to the double tap shifting. Honestly, it seems to be a better design only using the actual shift paddle instead of pushing on the brake lever. 

Only way I'll go back to Shimano is with electronic shifting. Right now, I'd compare Red with Ultegra Di2.


----------

